

Ask HN: Am I HIPAA exempt? - relaunched

I&#x27;m building a service that provides a mobile and tablet app to input medical health record info, which can be stored locally and &#x2F; or in a private, redundant virtual instance. I will be meeting with an attorney, but I wanted to see if anyone in the space has any IANAL experience &#x2F; insight.
======
justintocci
if you handle med info you need to comply with all regs. There are no
exemptions. Thankfully, the regs are very straightforward. You should be able
to comply no problem.

